# dip pole set-up diagram



## bkw (Aug 20, 2006)

does anyone know where i can get a how to and set-up diagram for spinaker dip pole?
just started crewing and want to study the set-up.


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

This one's pretty good:
http://www.pineapplesails.com/articles/gybe/dpg_chro.htm


----------



## bkw (Aug 20, 2006)

thank you
any others?


----------

